# cumberland



## bigjohn513

off to cumberland on the 16 and 17th for some striper fishing..i'll be staying at allagetor II anyone been down there?


----------



## duckhound

Hey BigJohn,
I have never been to Cumberland, but am making regular visits to Raystown Lake in Pa. I will be going again 2 weeks after your trip.
Raystown also has a Striper fishery, but I have not had any luck as of yet. Might you have any suggestions as to what baits/lures to use for the early season bite?


----------



## captnroger

bigjohn, let us know how you do please!!


----------



## bigjohn513

will do im looking foward to it


----------



## catking

Hey bigjohn !! Here's to a productive trip  Hey, have you even gone down there for stripers? CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513

no i've been to norris a few times but never cumberland
we were going to norris but after watching the fishing reports we moved it over to cumberland


----------



## Hook N Book

Big John,
Thanks for your reply/info on the Crappie bite at East Fork. Though I didn't get the opportunity to make the trip up, It''ll give it a shot in the coming weeks. For now it's off to Erie this week for some eye fishing.
I fish Cumberland in mid June out of Alligator 2 as well. The bite is usually pretty tough too. Hope you know how to use a cast net for your Shad...they usually sell for $12 a dozen at the dock. There's a young fellow (Brandon) at the top of the hill that usually sells them for $10/dozen.
Check out the link below for a reasonable up to date fishing report.

http://www.fishin.com/reports/nancy/nancy.html


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Good luck to ya BigJohn !!!!


----------



## Mean Morone

Hey Bigjohn, I just got a report from a fishing buddy, and he says that it is on! I hope to go down in a few weeks if everything goes well. Please give a full report.


----------



## bigjohn513

im really looking foward to this trip i guess my buddie is too because we both took friday off work so we'll be able to hit it friday afternoon


----------



## Tilesetter

I am going to cumberland on the 24th after striper's. I have fished wolf creek (aligator2) as long as I can remember my family has always had a boat down there. it is at lees ford now but I know that you can catch fish in wolf creek.of course I will be closer to the main lake at that is where the big stripers are. Trust me I'll post pics when I get back. This time I'm fishing out of grider hill.


----------



## catking

Hey bigjohn- How did ya all do? CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513

well were to start...the fishing was slow for us..better for some
went got there friday and crused around trying to find spots to fish in and then tried our luck at some crappie untill the wind laid down, didn't do much on the crappie but did catch 2 lm bass at one time on a crappie rig with minnows and one other small bass, later that night we trolled around for stripers untill well after dark with no bites
the next morning we headed out at daybreak and fished untill noon with one bite that got missed
crused around saturday looking for more spots to fish then hit it again saturday evening untill around 1 am with one more missed bite 
sunday we fished from sunup untill noon and missed the third fish and headed for home ( the third bite bent a heavy action ulgystick from tip to tip not real sure how that didnt set the hook)
didnt do real great fishing but it was still one fun trip and i'm sure i'll be back


----------



## Mean Morone

Hey Bigjohn, sorry to hear that you didn't do that well. The spring bite can be pretty tough some times. How were you fishing after dark? Casting topwater lures? Did you hear any explosions at night? I was going to Lake Cumberland in a couple of weeks, but our good uncle sam has put a stop to any fishing trips for awhile.


----------



## fish 4 bass

Hey bigjohn. Was hoping you guys would have a good trip. Sounds like you had about as much luck as i did at santee.  I sure you'll get them next trip.


----------



## catking

Just goes to show that fishin can be slow anywhere you go. Hit and miss. Better times ahaed John ! CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513

yea but i still had a great time id do it again in a second
it was just nice being out there


----------



## catking

I hear that bigjohn !!! Some times we get so caught up in the fishin part, we fail to see the whole picture. I know I don't  CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio

Shoulda took me..........


----------



## catking

You know that's a thought. Getting a few of us together for a striper trip  That sounds like an idea. DA KING !!!


----------



## bigjohn513

that does sound like a good idea


----------



## catking

JimmydaCat could go as an official picture and net boy  CATKING


----------

